# Hello from Rhode Island



## RIBowHunter (Feb 4, 2007)

I wanted to join for a long time now. Finally got a chance to do it


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Glad you did.
Welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk RIBowHunter. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Uh....Rhode Island? Where's that? Its about time you got an account here, now you dont have to keep asking me questions about your Switchback :tongue:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello and enjoy the site! Were glad your here!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Glad you finally joined the team.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------

